# Storage VPS Options in Europe - Time4VPS?



## drmike (Feb 22, 2016)

Saw the new banner for Time4VPS here on vpsBoard:









Welcome to them! Been waiting and watching this brand.  Seeing if their deep discount model with generous discounts would sustain.


Anyone around here use their high volume storage plans?   Looking for something in Europe for a project.   Needs to be a good old fashioned VPS, no bells or whistles, just reliable and semi alright connectivity.


Do they support FUSE on storage packages? Seems to be an 'issue' in multiple shops with FUSE not supported for "security reasons".


----------



## willie (Feb 22, 2016)

There's a lot of mostly-favorable comments about time4vps storage over on LET.  Main complaint seen is that the i/o can be slow.  I was scared at first by the very large discount for a 2-year signup but by now I feel likely to give it a try at some point.


I tried a Hetzner BX storage plan for a while (scp/ftp, not a VPS).  It supports sshfs but I noticed that transfer by sshfs is about half the speed of scp.  I got over 50MB/sec with scp which I thought was pretty good, though of course that's within the Hetzner network.  I'll probably get another one when I need the space.  The other interesting offer is Delimiter slot hosting, though it's only available in Atlanta.


I spent a while researching cheap storage and can send you my notes if you want them.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 22, 2016)

> Seeing if their deep discount model with generous discounts would sustain.



Parent company is  UAB,Interneto Vizija, 30+ employees, been around since 2003, largest provider in Lithuania, 80K+ customers. They're not a giant like OVH or Aruba but they're still large enough that they can offer deals like this on a few of their brand/products and it's not going to cause them to deadpool.


Time4VPS storage boxes are strictly OVZ.  Non OVZ alternatives in Europe are:


*VPS*


TransIP.eu  (KVM VPS with  Big Storage addon €10/2TB with up to 400TB available, Netherlands)


XenPower.com (Prometeus, Italy, HDD range 120GB-800GB)


Prometeus Storage Pool KVM (Netherlands, starting from €3.90, 120GB-4TB, ZFS )


Backupsy (Netherlands and UK, starting at €9/250GB with 40% off coupon 40PERCENT)


HostHatch (KVM, Netherlands and Sweden (from $5 month 250GB-2TB.  Company is registered in US so US laws apply )


*Budget Dedicated*


iKoula  has a 250GB disk €5 D510 in stock.


Kimsufi, ServDiscount, SeFlow, usually have offerings for under €20 with 500Gb+ drives


----------



## drmike (Feb 22, 2016)

willie said:


> I spent a while researching cheap storage and can send you my notes if you want them.



Feel free to PM me with notes.  Appreciated.



DomainBop said:


> Parent company is  UAB,Interneto Vizija, 30+ employees, been around since 2003, largest provider in Lithuania, 80K+ customers. They're not a giant like OVH or Aruba but they're still large enough that they can offer deals like this on a few of their brand/products and it's not going to cause them to deadpool.



I didn't realize they were that big of a shop.  I thought they were a tiny-like little company.  80k customers is quite a few.


Thanks for the other recommendations.  I don't buy much over the pond or recommend much over there.  Save me a wasted afternoon


----------



## zzrok (Feb 22, 2016)

I've had a storage box for about two months and it has exceeded my requirements and expectations.  Disk IO has never been an issue for me; in fact, I have better throughput and latency than some services I have used that claim to be pure SSD.  Before that I had a regular VPS for a year and it was very stable and performant.  I highly recommend Time4VPS.


I know nothing about FUSE.


----------



## GlideServers (Feb 24, 2016)

VULTR have a range of SSD storage plans, not too cheap though but they have a load on locations in the EU.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 27, 2016)

drmike said:


> I didn't realize they were that big of a shop.  I thought they were a tiny-like little company.  80k customers is quite a few.



UAB Interneto Vizija's new RackRay DC in Vilnius.  Tier III DC owned and built by them at a cost of 4.6 million euros.


----------



## willie (Feb 27, 2016)

FWIW, I've heard from several people that sshfs is inherently not that reliable in terms of data corruption etc.  It's convenient sometimes but I'm not sure it's a great approach to backups or other large storage.


----------



## texteditor (Jul 4, 2016)

No FUSE and No IPv6 (even in tunneled form - modules just not there) on these pups, so accessing them via SFTP/FTP/WEBDAV or anything else that is in userspace & doesn't require FUSE is where your options lie


----------



## retrack (Jul 5, 2016)

Have you considered S3 object storage for your use case? If you are accessing this with SSHFS, via a Fuse layer them maybe a direct S3 connection or through s3fs might be more adequate. Furthermore, the cost of Object Storage and the reliability is better than plain VPS storage.


----------



## willie (Jul 5, 2016)

For sshfs you only need fuse on the client side.  The server side only needs a regular sshd.  I have a time4vps storage plan and I can sshfs mount it without problems.  I've had it for about a month and it's great in general.  Transfer speed to and from Hetzner is around 20MB/s once the transfer has been going on for a while (it starts out a bit slower).  I'm quite impressed with the product since nothing else comes close to that price level.


----------



## texteditor (Jul 5, 2016)

impulse bought another one despite my issues for hosting minio, mirroring my other storage boxes, and providing a bittorrent mirror


----------

